# Big Jobs.....



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Just taking some pics and thought I would get my big ones together







I think they are all over 43mm


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

...as well as a bit of the old "black dial syndrome"

Only three different straps/bracelets:

Lumpy

Monster

Zulu

...nice focus there.!

Cheers

deano


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well spotted Deano


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Jase,

what is the one on the far left, with the seconds dial at 9?

Roger


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger said:


> Jase,
> 
> what is the one on the far left, with the seconds dial at 9?
> 
> Roger


Poljot Aviator, very nice


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very nice, you've got more metal than Barry Sheene.









Great photo as well


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice shot Jason, I like the one on the far left with the sub seconds and the large crown.

Andrew.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Macs right, Andrew and Roger, 45mm manual Poljot Aviator.....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Macs right, Andrew and Roger, 45mm manual Poljot Aviator.....


For the `anoraks` it`s fitted with a 17 Jewel cal 3105 movement which is a modified version of the 23 Jewel cal 3133 chronograph one









BTW the lume on these is really bright and long lasting


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Thank goodness this thread is about watches. I was a bit fearful about what I'd find from the title









Heres my poljot on the same bracelet, I think it has a bit of a Sinn look about it..










Rich


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Fantastic photo Rich


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I wish the hands were fatter and more 'sinn-ish' on these







.

It would make an attractive buying opportunity for a tight sod like me








.

I note Rich has mentioned the resemblance  .


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

What a great selection







I particularly like the one on the... no, the two on the... eh, the last three on... oh, what the heck - they all look superb!









You also take great "groupie" pics









Knut


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice collection Jase....shame that one on the brown Nato has a pair of Omega Megasonic 720 Hz hands...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

great collection







, ive not seen the poljot before and its one i'd go for ,it has a very 'clean' look .


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Great pics-title worried me at first.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Mrcrowley said:


> Great pics-title worried me at first.


LOL.........I had to read it twice


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Very nice photo Jase, and a great group of watches. After the move I'll have to update some group shots as the collection has changed quite a bit (I have been taking 'intake' shots as they arrive, just in case the unthinkable happens). The Grand Club has grown - I may need a 14mm fisheye!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Larry from Calgary said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Great pics-title worried me at first.
> ...


Jase is just a Nac Mac Feegle at heart
















[attachmentid=5799]


----------



## rock_bear (Nov 16, 2005)

Three that I've got and three that I'm after, lucky sod!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Which ones are they Mr Bear?


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Just taking some pics and thought I would get my big ones together
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's what You call a collection!Nice stuff!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Great pics-title worried me at first.


It did me too, considering his penchant for "lumpies"  .


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## 1981 (Nov 25, 2005)

r1ch said:


> Thank goodness this thread is about watches. I was a bit fearful about what I'd find from the title
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice looking watch there, could anyone tell me where i could get a hold of one of these?

I've been reading these forums for a while now but this is my first post, Hello everyone!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hello and welcome, the watch is a Poljot 'Big Flight' Aviator 45mm, manual wind on a Watchadoo '22mm 'lumpy' bracelet....

Im not sure where you would get this exact style now as Im sure theyve changed design now, I much preper this style....

You might get lucky on fleabay....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It does still seem to be available from the present `Official`importer `Watches Of London` however they are ' Â£100 more expensive then Roy used to sell them for.

Unfortunately Volmax (who own Poljot) didn`t like the price Roy sold them for and he therefore can`t get any more


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

How much are they listed for Mac?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> How much are they listed for Mac?


Â£182.12 (incl. VAT)









OK not quite Â£100 more, Roy used to sell them for Â£95


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ta Mac....


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

Like them.... Like the Lumpy....

But my wrist is tiny







If I ruled the world, all watches would be 40 mm or smaller!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Ta Mac....


You`re welcome









BTW I`m not used in road building


----------



## 1981 (Nov 25, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > How much are they listed for Mac?
> ...


Pesky volmax! cheers for the advice guys. I have seen other versions of this watch, however they have a bit more decoration on them which is not really to my taste. Looks like i'll just have to keep an eye out on the bay for one of these "cleaner" ones.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

1981 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


Guys - these are 150 Euros new from JK at something.de


----------



## jimfs1 (Mar 4, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Just taking some pics and thought I would get my big ones together
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What model is the lower right Casio?.

Ta

JIM


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Jim, its a MD-703..

My original post ....... http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...24&hl=casio


----------



## 1981 (Nov 25, 2005)

Â£182.12 (incl. VAT)









OK not quite Â£100 more, Roy used to sell them for Â£95


----------

